# Mask Thread



## Christos (19/8/20)

Creating a thread to hopefully get some input and share some of my issues with masks that are available for purchase.

Please feel free to add what is working for kids as well.

Currently, masks are either a bad fit or are terrible for people who wear glasses.

Will post my findings over the next few days - for myself and for kids and hopefully we can find a decent brand that just works!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Christos said:


> Creating a thread to hopefully get some input and share some of my issues with masks that are available for purchase.
> 
> Please feel free to add what is working for kids as well.
> 
> ...


Apparently, if you fold the top seam of the mask it helps to minimize the fogging up of glasses. Not sure if it works as I don't wear glasses, but a buddy of mine that does swears by this method.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Stranger said:


>


Protects AND exfoliates at the same time! Looks like a winner!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (19/8/20)

As you know I am somewhat proportionally challenged. So my wife made me some and she ended up making for all of us. Works great as it is made to our specific "size needs".
Seen some great designs on take a lot. Maybe worth checking out. 

Also had a lady make me this one as she embroided it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (19/8/20)

You're welcome to DM/Whatsapp me for some options. Since the international travel ban has been put into place my travel agency has been closed. Currently we have a PPE retail store. I have a wide range of different types of masks, even for kids. 

Personally I find the Sponduct masks to be the most practical for people with glasses. The cut is slightly smaller than the nanowave style and the material is a bit more robust. Also, I find that anything with a nose bridge clip thing works well for the glasses. With regards to comfort, the bigger, bulkier sports masks with the double valve are really hard to beat. They offer some clearance between your face and the mask which makes a world of difference. They also have the added advantage of fastening behind the head and not a loop around the ear which can get uncomfortable with extended use. 

You can also try putting the mask on first, and then letting the nose bridge of the spectacles act as a sort of anchor to hold down the mask in place. This has helped with the misting problem somewhat.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/20)

I bought some valves and retrofitted some of my masks, including sewing in 1.5 mm copper wire for a nose bridge. Good for when I’m working. But I also got some of the net with valves and nose clamps, bit small for my coconut, but they work well when driving, minimum fogging, but not perfect. 

Waiting for a couple of bigger cloth masks, doing the nose bridge thing with 1mm wire for easier shaping to them as well, and will add double valves as well. Just remember to leave at least one layer to filter when doing the valves. This has really helped me with breathing, especially on longer road trips.

Just looking for those plastic adapters for the earloops, don’t want to buy 250 to get 10, and the prices make my eyes water for smaller quantities, or I’ll just change them when I have some time with elastic around the head and a clip to adjust for tightness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

